# The best value table saw currently available?



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

I'm currently looking for a new table saw to replace my old and noisy Clark 2hp 10", but unlike many of you here, I don't have the luxury of a workshop to use one in, so I require one that is reasonably lightweight and portable, but I don't want to compromise on accuracy, flexibility and motor power. 
I want something with a powerful yet quiet induction motor with auto braking, 100mm dust extraction with extension tables thrown in...In short, I want the table saw offering the best value for money that is currently available (as of April 2015). 
I have had to rule out anything considered "pro quality" because of their enormous weight (they are invariably made largely of heavy cast Iron) and because they are not designed to be moved about easily. 
The next best thing are so called "contractors site saws", which offer a huge improvement over basic DIY versions and which can even approach the quality of a static pro quality saw but for a lot less cost, plus they usually come with a pair of wheels on one end to allow them to be moved about easily...Perfect for my needs!
There are currently lots of looky-likey table saws out there that are obviously made in the same factories in China and badge engineered to look slightly different from each other so to tell them apart one has to carefully check out their specifications.
For example, the Charnwood W625P, looks almost exactly like a Woodstar ST12, Scheppach TS30 and the Ferm FZT-315B. Where they differ is in the little details, such as a dial rather than a handle to control the blade height, and in Motor power. The Charnwood only has a 1600 Watt (about 2hp) motor but the Woodstar and the Scheppach both come with 2200 Watt (about 3hp) motors. 
After lots of comparing specs and prices I can announce that in my opinion the best value table saw currently available, is:
The Scheppach TS30!
It is available in Screwfix and many other power tool stockists for around £299, and it includes an extension table and a sliding extension table normally costing over £150 on its own!
If you disagree with my choice and know of a better bargain table saw (only new ones, not second hand ones) please let me know.


----------



## RogerP (19 Apr 2015)

Same need, same conclusion. 

... but still hesitating because a workshop reshuffle may mean I could squeeze in a cast iron cabinet saw.


----------



## dzj (19 Apr 2015)

" ...lightweight and portable, but I don't want to compromise on accuracy, flexibility and motor power..."

A tall order, I'd say.
Judging by the photos, the Scheppach saw looks a bit flimsy. No mitre slots ...
It would be good if you could try it out before buying.


----------



## Graham Orm (19 Apr 2015)

I had to downsize a few years ago and that meant parting with my lovely SIP table saw. I had no workshop for a year and everything had to go into storage and there was just no room for the TS. I intended on buying another cast iron top saw when the new workshop was done and bought this for the interim and to use for work when required http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/p25471/De ... Ar9P8P8HAQ
I still have it, I have no reason to change it. It's accurate and does all that I require of it.
It has a 100mm extraction port underneath at the rear which works well.
It DOESN'T have an induction motor so is noisier than my SIP was.
I think the pair of wheels you describe, you have possibly seen on a purpose made stand that comes separately to the saw.
I have a Scheppach rail saw which is a Chinese clone and I would consider slightly better than entry level quality, but it works well and is accurate.

EDIT I've just had a look at the Sceppach TS you fancied. It does have an induction motor, but anything with a sheet galvanised table makes me cringe.


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Apr 2015)

Have you looked at the Bosch offering? I don't have the saw, but I have seen it and it looks top notch.. I do have the mobile stand and it is superb.


----------



## Graham Orm (19 Apr 2015)

Have a look at this thread if you haven't already charnwood-w650-table-saw-t63753.html


----------



## woodbrains (19 Apr 2015)

Hello,

It depends what you mean by portable and accurate!

If you want a saw that will stay in your workshop/garage/shed, but need to manoeuvre it to make space when doing other tasks, then there are a lot of reasonably priced, cast iron topped saws that are light enough to be movable with the addition of a wheel set. The SIP mentioned above would fit the bill, or the Axminster equivalent. 

If you think these contractor style saws are 'accurate approaching pro level saws' then you are misinformed. Not even close, I'm afraid. If you need portability to take a machine to site in the back of a van, then these are portable in that manner, but accuracy, portability, light weight and £299 is impssible, I'm afraid. :| (yes, I have owned one )

If you are thinking of dimensioning lots of sheet materials, a track saw is a better bet, for space saving and portability and acceptable accuracy. If you are an aspiring furniture maker and want a cabinet saw, there is not really a substitute for the versatility of a cast iron cabinet saw for accurately crosscutting narrow stock, ripping solid stock and dimensioning sheet goods and doing some joinery cuts. A bandsaw can be versatile for solid timber work, with reasonable portability, low noise and good capacities. It depends on the woodwork you are doing. 

Mike.


----------



## lincs1963 (19 Apr 2015)

310866548944 put this item number into e**y and have a look at these. DW745 rs, there are lots of videos on youtube about these and they are mostly glowing reports. Maybe a little more than you were thinking but very portable and as its dewalt and designed for dragging around a building site, very robust.


----------



## porker (19 Apr 2015)

I have the same issues having recently had to accept a smaller workshop than I had before. I recently bought a TS55 tracksaw and am so glad I did. I can break down sheets of 8x4 myself accurately (to within a mm) which tbh I would have struggled to do with a tablesaw on my own. My other saw is a Metabo/Elektra Beckum flip saw which can be set up accurately as either a mitre saw or table saw. I bought it second hand maybe 10 years ago and acquired the sliding carriage (which I hardly ever use) and the support table for the mitre saw which I use a lot. It is portable 'ish and has a cast aluminium table. I would say more accurate than a pressed steel contractors saw. Was expensive when new and has an induction motor. Not an ideal solution for everyone but it allows me to set up a 'temporary' work area outside my garage and pack away afterwards but get accurate results.


----------



## Mark A (19 Apr 2015)

Shame these aren't available in the UK...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-13-Am ... vZc28lZ18g


----------



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

Graham Orm":3urk2usy said:


> I had to downsize a few years ago and that meant parting with my lovely SIP table saw. I had no workshop for a year and everything had to go into storage and there was just no room for the TS. I intended on buying another cast iron top saw when the new workshop was done and bought this for the interim and to use for work when required http://www.my-tool-shed.co.uk/p25471/De ... Ar9P8P8HAQ
> I still have it, I have no reason to change it. It's accurate and does all that I require of it.
> It has a 100mm extraction port underneath at the rear which works well.
> It DOESN'T have an induction motor so is noisier than my SIP was.
> ...



The Dewalt is hardly a bargain though and this thread is about the table saw currently offering the best value for money...For the average DIYer, who is usually plodding through life on the pittance begrudgingly allowed to them out of their megre wages by SWMBO, even £300 can be a very serious long-term investment, so any saw costing more than this new can hardly be considered good value IMO. The advantage of a Galvanised, folded sheet steel top is that its harder wearing that an Aluminium top and it is pretty much immune to Rust, the biggest problem effecting all saws with cast iron tops. Remember I don't have a workshop so leaving a cast iron topped saw outside under a tarp in the back garden or in a damp garage could wreck it within weeks...And that thought makes me cringe! :wink:


----------



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

Steve Maskery":31nlhh4g said:


> Have you looked at the Bosch offering? I don't have the saw, but I have seen it and it looks top notch.. I do have the mobile stand and it is superb.



Do you have a model number for the Bosch?


----------



## mahomo59 (19 Apr 2015)

I own the dewalt table saw on the mobile and love it and think it's very accurate with good dust collection. I break sheet good down with TS55 and long rail with Seneca parallel guides, again very accurate. Cross cut on the mate mft3, again very accurate. 
What will you be using your table saw for? My dewalt pretty much lives in the corner, but there when I need it. I have loads of room for cast iron saw, but have no need for one right now. I build kitchens, alcove units cabinets etc. 

Just read through my post and I've not helped you one bit really lol, but I'll leave my post just in case someone else finds useful. Sorry.


----------



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

Mark A":2ie80md0 said:


> Shame these aren't available in the UK...
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-13-Am ... vZc28lZ18g



Yes, its quite a saw for something like 350 quid, but we can rule it out as its not available here.


----------



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

mahomo59":13zf53yd said:


> I own the dewalt table saw on the mobile and love it and think it's very accurate with good dust collection. I break sheet good down with TS55 and long rail with Seneca parallel guides, again very accurate. Cross cut on the mate mft3, again very accurate.
> What will you be using your table saw for? My dewalt pretty much lives in the corner, but there when I need it. I have loads of room for cast iron saw, but have no need for one right now. I build kitchens, alcove units cabinets etc.
> 
> Just read through my post and I've not helped you one bit really lol, but I'll leave my post just in case someone else finds useful. Sorry.



No probs, you actually gave me some food for thought on using a tracksaw to break big sheets down to more manageable size first, but factoring in the additional cost (which can be more than double what the TS30 costs) I will have to rule it out as an option offering the best value for money.


----------



## Alf Beharie (19 Apr 2015)

lincs1963":eoxhd9t6 said:


> 310866548944 put this item number into e**y and have a look at these. DW745 rs, there are lots of videos on youtube about these and they are mostly glowing reports. Maybe a little more than you were thinking but very portable and as its dewalt and designed for dragging around a building site, very robust.



Sadly, it costs about £200 more than a TS30 so I have to rule it out as a table saw offering the best value for money.


----------



## Alf Beharie (22 Apr 2015)

A couple of days ago I found a Scheppach TS30 in excellent (as new) condition for sale on Gumtree. The seller wanted £200 for it but I knocked him down to £175 (nearly half the new price) and he accepted. I picked it up yesterday evening and I have now had time to refit the side fence rail (we had to remove it to get the saw out his unusually narrow front door), fit the extension table and give it a close visual inspection and clean inside and out. I thought it might be a good idea to ring Scheppach to see if I could buy an additional 800mm x 400mm extension table for the right side of the table...They said I could but they have just put their prices up and it would cost £60 +VAT! However he did offer it to me for £40 +VAT but even that seemed too much so I left it. There are many looky likey saws about though so I had a look to see if their table extensions were cheaper. Charnwoods version is exactly the same size so it may, or may not be exactly the same but I cant tell as they are too far away for me to be able to visit and see one in the flesh. Their version is considerably cheaper though...Just £25 including VAT! Problem is, they want £10 for postage so the difference in price ends up being only about £10-15 from the proper Scheppach version. Scheppach advised me to make my own extension table from melamine faced chipboard...And I would if I had a workshop to keep said panel dry but I don't so it looks like I may need to splash the cash yet again.


----------



## doorframe (22 Apr 2015)

Alf, it would appear that your first job involving your new saw is to build yourself a well deserved workshop in your garden!

Good luck with the saw.


----------



## Alf Beharie (24 Apr 2015)

doorframe":2l4kax42 said:


> Alf, it would appear that your first job involving your new saw is to build yourself a well deserved workshop in your garden!
> 
> Good luck with the saw.



Would if I was allowed to...Sadly, I live in a bedsit with four others and my landlady would either kick me out or charge me more rent if I tried building a workshop here.


----------



## DennisCA (24 Apr 2015)

The best value saw are used ones IMO.


----------



## Alf Beharie (29 Apr 2015)

I decided to take a chance and order the Charnwood W625ET 800mm x 400mm extension table, which is sold as an optional accessory for the Charnwood W625 table saw, to see if it would fit on my Scheppach TS30. 
Well, I needn't have worried as it is *exactly the same *as the Scheppach version!!! 
This confirms my suspicion that many of the various brands of table saws currently available on the market are all made in the same factory, or by the same manufacturer, in the Far East. 
The only differences are the support struts which come supplied with the W625ET are a slightly darker blue powder coating to that on the TS30 support struts and in how much the two cost.
The identical Scheppach version has a list price of £60 +VAT (£72) + £10 Postage, or about £82 all in, but if you ring Scheppach you may be able to get one for £40 +VAT (£48) + £10 postage, or about £58 all in.
However, the W625ET only costs £25 including VAT + £10 postage or £35 all in.


----------

